# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Estrogen out of range?

## ItalianPride

Hey all, been off cycle for 1 year now... still got gain weight very easily! Pretty sure my estrogen is out of range. Any help?!

Age 24
5'11
210lbs

WBC 7.9 thous/ul 3.9-10.6
RBC 5.04 mill/ul 4.7-6.1
Hemoglobin 15.8 g/dl 13.5-17.0
Hematocrit 46.1% 41.0-53.0
MCV 91.5 fL 80.0-95.0
MCH 31.3 pg 26.0-34.0
MCHC 34.2 g/dl 31.0-37.0
PLT 235 thous/ul 130-400
RDW 13.7% 11.5-14.5
MPV 8.2 fl Low - 9.0-13.0
Neut 72% 45.0-80,0
Lymph 18% 15.0-40.0
Mono 8% 0.0-10.0
Eos 2% 0.0-4.0
Baso 0% 

Sodium 138 mEq/L 135-145
Potassium 4.4 mEq/L 3.5-5.0
Cloride 102mEq/L 97-109
Co2 30mEq/L 22-30
Elect Bal 10.4 10.0-20.0
Glucose 77 mg/dl 65-99
BUN 17 mg/dl 6-22
Creatine 1.2mg/dl 0.6-1.3
Calcium 9.0 mg/dl 8.8-10.5
Total Protein 7.8 g/dl 6.0-8.0
Albumin 4.1 g/dl 3.0-5.0
Globulin 3.7 g/dl high 2.3-3.5
Bilirubin , Total 0.50 mg/dl 0.20-1.00
Alkaline Phos 69 Units/L 38-150
Ast(Sgot) 33 Units/L 10-41
Alt(SGPT) 36 Units/L 15-62
Glomerular Fil Rate >60 mL/min/1.73m >60
Iron 106 ug/dl 45-165
Cholestrol 183/ml/dl <200
Triglyceride 83mg/dl <200
HDL Cholesterol 67 mg/dl >55
LDL Chol(calc) 99mg/dl <130
Chol/HDL Ratio 2.72 <5.00
Theophyline <2.0 ug/ml Low 5.0-15.0
TSH 1.100 mcUnits/ml 0.35803.740
FSH 2.4 
LH 2.97 mcUnits/mL
Progesterone 0.7
Prolactin 7.2ng/mL 2.5-17.0
Total Testosterone 338 Ref range: 249 to 836
Free Test 12.1
Estrogens Total 102 Unit: pg/mL NOTE: Prepubertal <40. Adult Male: 40-115. Castrate <40. HMG Treatment:
Therapeutic 400 - 800
thats all it says for that
Sex Horm Bind Glob 19.9

Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone 10 pg/mL Ref Range 25

----------


## l2elapse

Your total test is pretty low for 24 years old..see a Urologist/Endo and see if you should start TRT

----------


## Juicing Post Whore

> Hey all, been off cycle for 1 year now... still got gain weight very easily! Pretty sure my estrogen is out of range. Any help?!
> 
> Age 24
> 5'11
> 210lbs
> 
> WBC 7.9 thous/ul 3.9-10.6
> RBC 5.04 mill/ul 4.7-6.1
> Hemoglobin 15.8 g/dl 13.5-17.0
> ...



May very well get prescribed TRT.

----------


## Lemonada8

are you having issues? 

If not then i wouldnt worry about it

----------


## MPhoenix

I am looking to have all levels checked (not just test) but E2 and I'm not sure if there is a test to tell me if HCG can benefit my situation. What tests do I ask for from my doc? Keeping in mind my doc knows nothing about managing E2 levels or HCG.

----------


## jamotech

You should get the E2 sensitive test, I dont think the total estrogens test is accurate for our purposes. High E2 will give you problems, E1 and E3 are included in the total estrogens test and I dont believe those are problematic like E2 can be, so you really need the E2 sensitive.

----------


## jamotech

> I am looking to have all levels checked (not just test) but E2 and I'm not sure if there is a test to tell me if HCG can benefit my situation. What tests do I ask for from my doc? Keeping in mind my doc knows nothing about managing E2 levels or HCG.


Your hijacking the op's thread, and you made me think this was a current thread  :Chairshot:

----------

